# lowering your routan



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

I have been doing some research trying to find out if it is possible to lower your routan. I found a lowering suspension for an 03 town and country but nothing for the newer cars. Id rather go with a sport spring over a custom air ride. Anyone find anything?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*lower your ride*

Not found anything yet. Someone must have a spring with similar specs already in stock.

I am looking for a way to lower and raise the rear suspension so the angle is better for the side door ramp (handicapped van).


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Subscribed, I would like to drop her 1" as well.

I did run into a guy with a 2009 Town and Country, he paid around $500 to have a set of springs custom wound.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Seems like a reasonable price.


----------



## RogerThat99 (Jan 6, 2011)

h2oveedub96 said:


> I have been doing some research trying to find out if it is possible to lower your routan. I found a lowering suspension for an 03 town and country but nothing for the newer cars. Id rather go with a sport spring over a custom air ride. Anyone find anything?


We sold a Suburban that was lowered 3" to buy the Routan (wife was tired of the big Suburban). Looked great, rode great, & handled great, but was a problem when we got a flat as the stock jack wouldn't fit under the car and the spare would only fit in the rear. If you had a flat in the front, we had to move the rear tire to the front and put the spare on the rear. Just something to think about.


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

RogerThat99 said:


> We sold a Suburban that was lowered 3" to buy the Routan (wife was tired of the big Suburban). Looked great, rode great, & handled great, but was a problem when we got a flat as the stock jack wouldn't fit under the car and the spare would only fit in the rear. If you had a flat in the front, we had to move the rear tire to the front and put the spare on the rear. Just something to think about.


With my previous Audi that had H&R coilovers and a full Rieger body kit with 19" iforged rims on it I just called a tow truck ... and the tow was covered under road side assistance lol 

but with the routan, even lowered, i can't see it being a problem considering how high the ride height is stock.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

i'm not to worried about getting a jack under it, I'm walking sport springs. this is my rabbit, I still get a jack under it.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

my wife already scrapes up and down our driveway on a Stock suspension.... i can't imagine the destruction she will cause if i lower the Routan ! 

GL Guys!!


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Scraping the driveway*

My wife also was continualy scraping the driveway until I bought her high heels. (LOL).


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

VWroutanvanman said:


> My wife also was continualy scraping the driveway until I bought her high heels. (LOL).


 ahhhh, i get it now. 

dont quit your day job :laugh:


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

hmmm http://www.airbagit.com/product-p/fbs-dod-14-kit3.htm


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good. Let me know when you install it!!! I'll have to check into installation cost.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

I'm not really hip on air ride. I put a call into eibach today, they made he spring kit for the 2000 model year vehicles. I want to see what they have to say


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

*wish the touran suspension worked*


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Touran?*

The Touran appears to be built on a Jetta chassis, kind of like a Mazda 5? Probaly available with a diesel, too. 


Air ride would work for me, as I need a way to lower the van (handicapped van), so the ramp angle is less steep, but how is the ride affected? 


Here's a website that allows you to adjust the ride height of your vehicle. Looks like 2" is the magic number to lower your van: 

http://tbcwheels.ridestyler.com/?mode=webtk#


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

h2oveedub96 said:


> I'm not really hip on air ride. I put a call into eibach today, they made he spring kit for the 2000 model year vehicles. I want to see what they have to say


 Any response from Eibach? I am so down for a set of Eibachs if they release them.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

didnt hear back from them today, going to call again on monday. they had a kit for the 2000 models of the T&C. it was a 1.7f 1.3r if i recall, lower then stock


----------



## RogerThat99 (Jan 6, 2011)

h2oveedub96 said:


> didnt hear back from them today, going to call again on monday. they had a kit for the 2000 models of the T&C. it was a 1.7f 1.3r if i recall, lower then stock


 Be sure to post some pics when you get it installed. I am sure it will look great!! Do you know what wheels you are going to run?


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

RogerThat99 said:


> Be sure to post some pics when you get it installed. I am sure it will look great!! Do you know what wheels you are going to run?


 I'm so torn right now. After the link from vwroutanvanman and seeing the car dropped 4 inches I'm really thinking air ride. just worried the wife will be hitting switches while doing 65 on the highway. I'm planning on 20" porsche wheels with adapters to space them out to fill the wheel well better then stock. 

my pics so far


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Geometry?*

Can you run a wheel with no positive offset (rear wheel drive wheel) and not screw up the suspension geometry?...........But sure will look terrific. Here's a link to a wheel I'm considering(the black machined one) for my white Routan: 

http://superbuytires.com/Touren/TR3/?tiresize=235/60R18 

Kind of looks like a wheel that might be available for a CC or Passat from VW.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

the porsche wheels I'm looking at have an offset of 50 or greater. with an adapter 5x130 to 5x127 the thinest can be 15mm. i'm thinking if stock et is 45, i can put a 20mm adapter on it and push the wheel lip out towards the fender line, also depending on the wheel width. also have to take into consideration how low the car will do and camber. 

if you run a wheel with to low of an et, the wheel will poke out of the fenders. 

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/tech/techpage.jsp?techid=101 





VWroutanvanman said:


> Can you run a wheel with no positive offset (rear wheel drive wheel) and not screw up the suspension geometry?...........But sure will look terrific. Here's a link to a wheel I'm considering(the black machined one) for my white Routan:
> 
> http://superbuytires.com/Touren/TR3/?tiresize=235/60R18
> 
> Kind of looks like a wheel that might be available for a CC or Passat from VW.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

*5x120 schmidt*

I'm kinda digging the Schmidt jacklines, 5x120 50 ET with an 18mm spacer, final et 32. 20x10.5 wide. 

with that set up wit will give me 5.25" from the mounting surface of the vehicle out to the ledge of the wheel. I could probably start with a higher offset wheel then 50mm.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Sweet, would love to see a Routan dumped on 20's!! 

I did some math, and depending on the tire size, anything more than a 35mm is going to rub. I would stick to the Porsche 50MM offset or higher wheels, and a bolt on adapter. I was thinking of the 19" 5 spoke turbo wheels. 

Also, make sure you keep a close eye on the rear for two reasons: 
1) It wont camber, its a solid beam in the rear, so dropping it wont get the typical camber you get out of the dubs, or any euro for that matter. 

2) Remember the rear doors slide passed the rear tire, so you can not have them poke to much, or the doors might jam into em.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Air ride*

Got some info on the air bag kit for the C-D-R trio. Installed, it's ride height is 3" lower than stock, which lowers the fender to the top of the tire. The front setup replaces the stock struts, and in back you'll need to tack-weld in a spring holder, and the kit goes for $2005, plus installation. Too expensive? Seems to be about the only way to lower the van, then raise it up again. 
The pump and air tank would probably have to mount in one or both stow & go wells, as there is not much free space under the van. The switch set allows you to empty all 4 bags at once to bottom out the suspension, which lowers the van 5" from stock. There are a variety of filling options, including a remote control, but there is no one button UP adjustment. You'll need to manually adjust the front and back separately and set the air pressure to a pre-determined number to get the right ride height, although it can be adjusted to 1" higher (that would make it 2" lower than stock), so there is some adjustability in the system.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Food for thought*

Well, I've given some thought to the air bag kit, and would rather try to find a cheaper way to lower the van (instalation is $800 to $1,000). Anyone have any luck with a spring kit? Our local truck hop-up shop who does a lot of truck air bags has not had any experience with a van, or with the company that makes the air bag kit for the C-D-R trio, so further research is in order.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Well, I've given some thought to the air bag kit, and would rather try to find a cheaper way to lower the van (instalation is $800 to $1,000). Anyone have any luck with a spring kit? Our local truck hop-up shop who does a lot of truck air bags has not had any experience with a van, or with the company that makes the air bag kit for the C-D-R trio, so further research is in order.



An Eibach progressive spring kit would be the ticket! Cheap and to the point, I think a 1.5" drop would be nice.

Who lives near Corona Cali? Get on the phone with Eibach and drop your ride off and have them make a kit!
http://performance-suspension.eibach.com/cms/eibach_wants_your_vehicle


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*make a wish*

Yes, I concur with the spring kit. A 2" drop would work for me. Too many unanswered questions about the air bag kit (and price) and I think the 3" drop for the air bags might be too much. Sure wish I could talk to someone who bought the kit for their T&C or DGC.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

I put a call into eibach and never heard back. I'd rather go that route as well over the air bags. i'll try them again this week.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

58kafer said:


> An Eibach progressive spring kit would be the ticket! Cheap and to the point, I think a 1.5" drop would be nice.
> 
> Who lives near Corona Cali? Get on the phone with Eibach and drop your ride off and have them make a kit!
> http://performance-suspension.eibach.com/cms/eibach_wants_your_vehicle


I live 2 minutes away from there facility!!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

TCM GLX said:


> I live 2 minutes away from there facility!!


What are you waiting for? Get over there already. I want to see what our van will look like lowered with the Journey wheels on it. I've heard of companies that use your vehicle will give you the product for free! I'd assume Eibach might as well.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Eibach is one of many companies that due this, the problem is they are not looking to create a set for the van!!!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Bag it !


----------

